# HDR Tutorial



## atomopa (15. Mai 2010)

Hey Leute!
Ich hab mein erstes Tutorial geschrieben, dass sich mit der entwicklung eines HDR Fotos, Photomatix und Photoshop beschäftigt. Schauts euch doch mal an wenn ihr Lust habt udn schreibt mir was dazu.
http://lukas-bischoff.de/index.php?page=hdrtut


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (15. Mai 2010)

Hi atomopa,

wenn du magst und dein Einverständnis gibst, kann ich das Tutorial auch in unser System überführen.

Viele Grüße,
Markus


----------



## atomopa (15. Mai 2010)

Damit hät ich kein Problem! Wenn möglich vielleicht den Link zu meiner Homepage irgendwie erwähnen


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (16. Mai 2010)

Hi atomopa,

habe dein Tutorial soeben auch hier auf tutorials.de veröffentlicht. 

Vielen Dank dafür und liebe Grüße,
Markus


----------

